# Cosmetic Surgery - who's had it?



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not talking the "make me thin" kind. 

I've had some facial scars surgically removed, but nothing invasive. I'm considering lipo and a skintuck for my stubborn midriff blobhang, breast reconstruction surgery (for tubular breast deformity), and jawline implants (something my dermatologist - who's also a plastic surgeon - has wanted to do since I was 16). I'm curious what experiences you guys have had - as fat or formerly-fat people - with cosmetic surgeries, particularly those of you who opted for surgery to deal with weight-loss related excess skin. Also, I'm curious what experiences you guys may have had with breast reconstruction/enhancement surgeries - particularly if you have very thin skin and a lot of stretchmarks (like me!). 

If you'd prefer to share off the record, feel free to PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

And a note as to why a fat person NOT seeking to be thin might be interested in liposuction: 

Like purposeful weight gain, liposuction is a method of body modification intended to create a certain look. Further, it can be utilized by people who are aiming to create a certain body shape and *not* necessarily interested in losing weight or size (plastic surgeons are usually adamant that liposuction NOT be viewed or intended as a weight loss tool, merely a body sculpting technique). For example, I'm interested in accentuating my natural, fat pear shape.


----------



## Red (Sep 20, 2009)

My jaw pretty much hit the floor when I read this Tania, wow. 

I completely understand where you're coming from with the desire to change certain things but from an outsiders perspective I have to say that I just can't get my head around it. You are beautiful, natural looking and I have always admired the photos you post showing how you dress from day to day. 

The thing that threw me the most was the jawline implants, what reason did your dermatologist give for such a procedure? 

Faces change and I expect that you don't look exactly the same as when you were 16, even so it's _your_ face, the face that you were born with. Why fix what ain't broke? 

Apologies as I realise this isn't the response you were looking for but I just had to pipe up and say it.

As for me...I have pondered a nose job since a friend from secondary school had her similar shaped nose 'fixed' back when we were 16. I am glad I didn't go through with it though as I wouldn't look like me.I don't like the idea of distancing myself from any family charactaristics as once they're gone who knows how I'll be left feeling?

Interesting subject for discussion.


----------



## Red (Sep 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> ...For example, I'm interested in accentuating my natural, fat pear shape.



_This_ I understand although, that's why corsets were invented


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

Red, thank you for your kind and honest response. I'm also glad you included your personal experience in considering cosmetic surgery - that is exactly the kind of candid feedback I was hoping to get.

Though I neglected to indicate as much in my initial post, I'm as interested in hearing from those who decided *against* a procedure as those who did. The decisionmaking process is in many ways as informative as the surgery aftermath. Right now I'm still in factfinding mode, and totally open to new perspectives both pro and con. 

OH! And to answer your question - Dr. K is a plastic surgeon as well as a dermatologist. He's a great guy and has been super generous about providing skin health services to me at low or no cost (I have a crappy major-medical-only PPO), but like many cosmetic surgeons he also has a bit of a pygmalion complex. ;D I hate to admit it, but my weak jawline has always made me kind of sad. I was intrigued by his proposal and I'm interested in learning if there might be more options available to me in this area, like fat removal on my neck or what have you. 

(And yay corsets! Maybe I should just bite the bullet and become a tightlacer. Haha. )


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've considered getting a nose job and getting boob implants.. my nose is weird shaped & my boobs are tiny. It's so expensive though that I doubt I'll ever have the cash for it. Not to mention, I really don't like the idea of taking on the risks of surgery unless absolutely necessary. I'm trying to accept myself blah blah blah but yeah, I always find myself looking for something to dislike.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 21, 2009)

When i lost 100lbs a couple years ago, my skin was very saggy. It still is after some of the weight gained back. I know for sure that i'm going to get tucked whatever skin i have sagging if/when i get to my goal. I would love a breast lift too. I also told hubby that if i lose my boobs, I'm going to get them back through artificial means 
My husband will be a big roadblock when it happens. He is totally against plastic surgery.

We're going to be experiencing some plastic/reconstructive surgery on Max in one month from tomorrow. He was born with what a nurse lovingly called a "teacup" ear. So the ENT is going to repair it next month. I'm so nervous about it. And poor Max has to have bandages for like 3 weeks on his ears.


----------



## fffff (Sep 21, 2009)

Like many jewish girls I had my nose fixed when I was 16. 

I honestly don't even remember what my old nose looked like, as I didn't really have many photos taken ages 10-17. I know it's better than my old nose, however I've just grown to become dissatisfied with it anyway.


----------



## Tania (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for weighing in, you guys.

Megan, best of luck for Max's surgery! 

It sounds like we're kinda in the same boat with the excess skin, though I can't see any unattractive looseness in your excellent pictures! My midriff and inner-upper arms are sag central - my old stretchmarks look like those expando accordion-fold containers, heh. Have you discussed your surgery ideas with any doctors or procedure alums? Has anyone "in the know" given you valuable feedback?

Rachel, I hear you about the cost. If I had unlimited funds, I would probably be doing the midriff lipo/tuck right now and then approach the rest as (if) I acclimate psychologically. 

F, I see what you mean. Sometimes it's way too easy to be dissatisfied with the status quo, even if it is an "improvement." I have wondered if the pain and cost will be worth the results. Even if the initial changes are thrilling, will I get so used to them that I continue to pick at myself?

The breast reconstruction surgery is the procedure that worries me the most, because it is the likeliest to cause trouble and regret down the road. Major scarring, inability to lactate...also, most reconstructive surgeries involve some sort of implant, which could be troublesome. I don't want something that looks fake or positions oddly or punctures (because then you have to undergo another surgery at your expense). Blah.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2009)

Tania, I had a tummy tuck and hernia repair almost two years ago. I lost a lot of weight after my WLS and between the weight loss and having had three babies and several abdominal surgeries, my belly was a mess. So I had my pannus removed, the side skin brought in and I now have a tight, flat belly. The downside? Because so much skin was removed, what was left became necrotic and I've had to have one surgery to repair it, and now have to have another to fix my belly button next month. I had an open wound for several months that I had to pack and cover... it sucked. 

But still, I don't regret it at ALL. My next procedure will be to have my arms done. I lost 8 inches off of each arm and so there is a lot of skin, and still some fat that is weirdly deposited so that I have both rolls AND bat wings on my left arm, as odd as that sounds. So as soon as I get the belly thing taken care of, I'll do the arms.

I've been of two minds about the breast thing. Since I seem to not heal particularly well, I'm worried about scarring on my breasts -- or worse, imagine having an open wound on your BREAST! The girls look great in bras but otherwise... not so much. But the hubby doesn't care, and I don't want to lose sensation; I think it'd freak me out. So for now, the breasts are staying "as is" but I can't wait to get my arms done.

I'd like to caution you about having jaw surgery. I know very few people who have had surgery done on their jaw who haven't had TMJ issues after the fact, even if they didn't have them before hand. The jaw joint is a complicated, tender thing and the muscles that feed our jaws are capable of 900 psi of pressure on our teeth, easily enough to fracture them, and as our bodies try not to break our teeth, the muscles get stretched and horribly, painfully debilitating headaches can result. As someone who has suffered from TMJ (my upper arch is way way way bigger than my lower, so I'd probably benefit aesthetically from the surgery you describe), let me tell you that it is enormously painful and can destroy your teeth. This is not something to take lightly, so if you do it, I'd advise close contact with a dentist who specializes is jaw joint dysfunction. Otherwise you'd trade one "problem" (the weak chin you perceive that you have) with a worse one (pain and destruction of your teeth, which is hella expensive and painful to repair). My father in law specializes in TMD and took courses from Peter Dawson, a dentist who teaches other dentists how to diagnose and treat TMJ problems. His practice largely consisted of people who'd had braces and jaw surgery, and he was able to eventually get them out of pain but it was expensive and time consuming.

Sorry if I scared you; I just wanted you to be prepared for that possibility.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tania said:


> The breast reconstruction surgery is the procedure that worries me the most, because it is the likeliest to cause trouble and regret down the road. Major scarring, inability to lactate...also, most reconstructive surgeries involve some sort of implant, which could be troublesome. I don't want something that looks fake or positions oddly or punctures (because then you have to undergo another surgery at your expense). Blah.



Tania, I'm not sure what would be involved with your breast reconstruction surgery. I can tell you that I had a breast _reduction_ surgery done about 7 years ago, and it was one of the best things I've ever done for myself. I do have some scarring, but most are on the underside of my breasts and they are at this point very pale and almost non-existent. You'd really have to be looking for them in order to see it. I have the typical 'anchor shaped' scarring extending in a vertical line underneath each nipple (again, very light and pale) with the 'anchor' under each breast. I had to return for some minor repair work about a year after the surgery, as it was very difficult for my surgeon to shape my breasts given the volume that was removed. However, it involved very minimal cosmetic issues that were handled in her office. I am very pleased with my breasts now, although they are on the small side (an unintended side effect of losing weight). The downside: I have almost no sensation in my nipples and no sensation at all in the breast tissue itself. I could stab myself and wouldn't feel it. Also, I cannot breast feed. That was something that I was aware of going into the procedure. Some women can preserve sensation and can even successfully breast feed; your surgeon can inform you of the chances based on the type of surgery that you have done and how much breast tissue will be removed.


----------



## Tania (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for bringing that up, Vickie - seriously. I already brux almighty; I sleep with a grind guard and stuff. Breaking and resetting is not something I want to deal with, particularly if it's going to complicate problems I already have. As far as I know, the procedure that Dr. K recommended only involves an implant along the jawline and some fat removal on my neck. 

And your experiences and thoughts re: the tuck and the breast job are exactly the kinds of things I need to be hearing. I heal relatively well, but my skin is super-thin and scars really easily. The last thing I need is for a healing wound to continue to split on me. Ewwwww. 

Good luck with your next round of surgeries!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks, Tania. It's frustrating but at least I haven't keloided -- that would have been worse.

I'm glad to hear the jaw thing wouldn't involve breaking your jaw. That seems to be where people have trouble. The TMD thing is very painful. 

One thing about loss of sensation, is that it's an incredibly weird lack-of feeling. It's not like you don't feel when you're touched there but there are large parts of my belly that feel like they're made of cloth when they're touched. It's hard to describe. It's more than just a non-feeling. It's a weird-feeling.

I can only imagine that when it came to one's breasts that it could be very disappointing and odd, especially when the nipples were involved.


----------



## Tania (Sep 22, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Tania, I'm not sure what would be involved with your breast reconstruction surgery. I can tell you that I had a breast _reduction_ surgery done about 7 years ago, and it was one of the best things I've ever done for myself. I do have some scarring, but most are on the underside of my breasts and they are at this point very pale and almost non-existent. You'd really have to be looking for them in order to see it. I have the typical 'anchor shaped' scarring extending in a vertical line underneath each nipple (again, very light and pale) with the 'anchor' under each breast. I had to return for some minor repair work about a year after the surgery, as it was very difficult for my surgeon to shape my breasts given the volume that was removed. However, it involved very minimal cosmetic issues that were handled in her office. I am very pleased with my breasts now, although they are on the small side (an unintended side effect of losing weight). The downside: I have almost no sensation in my nipples and no sensation at all in the breast tissue itself. I could stab myself and wouldn't feel it. Also, I cannot breast feed. That was something that I was aware of going into the procedure. Some women can preserve sensation and can even successfully breast feed; your surgeon can inform you of the chances based on the type of surgery that you have done and how much breast tissue will be removed.



Traci, I'm sorry I didn't respond sooner - I didn't see your comments until just now! I'm glad your operation was a success.

The loss of boob-sensation scares me. Did your doctor have to "move" your nipples? I have strange tubular breasts that I assume may necessitate nipple removal and reattachment - eek! There's a lot of tissue there and when trussed up they look large enough, but they flop over the natural breastfold in a way that engorges my aereolae very oddly and stretches the rest of the breast so that they look kinda pendulous and small at certain times of the month. 

Vickie, is keloiding typical with big incisions like these? I've never had any keloids develop in the past, but I've also had mercifully few wounds in my lifetime. 

That's weird about the sensation-loss on your tummy. I'm assuming the patches aren't terribly large? Is this very common?

Thanks for your patience, you guys. I really appreciate you sharing your experiences and advice.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 22, 2009)

I have very little feelign left in my belly after 2 c-sections so i'd assume loss of feeling in a belly would happen fairly often with a tummy tuck. 
My baggy skin is on my hips, thighs and butt. You can grab a handful of skin in those areas, I hate it!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tania said:


> The loss of boob-sensation scares me. Did your doctor have to "move" your nipples? I have strange tubular breasts that I assume may necessitate nipple removal and reattachment - eek! There's a lot of tissue there and when trussed up they look large enough, but they flop over the natural breastfold in a way that engorges my aereolae very oddly and stretches the rest of the breast so that they look kinda pendulous and small at certain times of the month.



Tania, not only did she have to move them, she couldn't leave them attached to my flesh (there is a term for that, but damned if I can remember what they call it). She had to cut them off and then completely reattach them, since my nipples were so far south of where they needed to be placed. My doctor told me that I would lose ALL sensation in my nipples as a result of that procedure, but oddly enough, I haven't. I do have some feeling -- much less sensation than I'd had prior to surgery. My surgeon assumed that I had very little sensation in my nipples in the first place because of how large my breasts were but she was wrong about that, too. It sounds like you've already done some research, so probably know that if the nipples can stay attached to your skin, the risk of losing sensation is pretty minimal. I hadn't realized that I would lose feelings in my breasts, though. Even today, it's an odd feeling and has led to embarrassment -- in public, my son has pulled down my shirt any number of times and since I don't feel the sensation of a cool draft, I find out that yep, I'm flashing again ... just by the looks on the faces of the people around me  

I know that it is a sobering thought, the idea of not having sensation. It bothered me a lot at first. In fact, it changed my ability to enjoy sex as much as I used to. But we've adjusted. It is more important to me to live without pain in my upper/lower back and shoulders, and I don't underestimate how socially miserable I felt hauling 26 pounds of breast around. Some women love it & the attention that the girls bring, but I'm not one of them. I prefer to blend into a crowd, not part it ala Moses style with my hoonders


----------



## Tania (Sep 22, 2009)

EEEEEEEK!!! Lol the whole idea of reattaching nipples gives me the creeps. Partial, ok. But completely removing and reattaching - you've convinced me to say no. 

LOL to the "what, am I flashing again?!" though. Omigosh!


----------



## Tooz (Sep 22, 2009)

Red said:


> My jaw pretty much hit the floor when I read this Tania, wow.
> 
> I completely understand where you're coming from with the desire to change certain things but from an outsiders perspective I have to say that I just can't get my head around it. You are beautiful, natural looking and I have always admired the photos you post showing how you dress from day to day.
> 
> ...



I really agree. I am staunchly against plastic surgery (NOT reconstructive after accidents). Your body is unique and beautiful, even with any "flaws." Plastic surgery just reinforces a less-realistic body expectation and barbification, even if you're not going for the 15" waist/blonde/etc. model. I don't know...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 22, 2009)

Tania said:


> Vickie, is keloiding typical with big incisions like these? I've never had any keloids develop in the past, but I've also had mercifully few wounds in my lifetime.



No, I don't think it's typical. There are certain ethnic groups that keloid -- people of Asian and African descent, mostly. It can happen to anyone, but they're more likely to have it be a problem and there's no real treatment because every time you cut on the skin it keloids.  It's a real bummer.



> That's weird about the sensation-loss on your tummy. I'm assuming the patches aren't terribly large? Is this very common?



I'm not sure how common it is. It only happened in the area that necrosed, and it's not a large area. For about an inch on either side of my vertical incision I have the non-feeling-feeling and then in certain areas of my hip to hip incision, near the hip bones mostly, I have it. It's weird.

Another problem I have that I wasn't prepared for was swelling. I'm nearly two years out and I STILL have swelling in my abdomen. My massage therapist says it's because the lymphatic vessels were disrupted with the surgery so when I'm running around at work or when I'm home and wear tight low riding jeans my belly swells. He's working on it, doing lymphatic drainage and it's slowly improving.

Keep in mind that I also had a huge piece of mesh placed in my abdomen and had a lot of muscle work done. In a very real way they re-built my abdomen so my experiences are probably not in any way typical for the usual post tummy tuck patient.


----------



## Tania (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for your concern, Jess. I appreciate it and I understand where you're coming from. :* (don't worry, I won't look or act anything like Barbie! ;D "Life in plastic, it's fantastic!" ) 

Vickie, even if your experience was extreme, it's still good to be reminded of what can and does happen during recovery. It's also good to understand that getting back to "normal" can take a long time.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 23, 2009)

During SRS surgery I had breast implants done and they were huge don't recall just how many CC's they were off the top of my head but the Dr and I guessed wrong as to what would look right.
The HRT therapy had given me decent breasts about a B cup but I wanted a D.so in they went.
The Dr said I would probably not grow much more from the hormomes so I went for bigguns.
The hormones hadn't stopped doing their thing and my breasts kept growing + I had gained 40 lbs so that compounded the big boob problem.
The pressure from my natural breast growing and the implants was so painful I just couldn't bear it so I had the implants removed.
I loved the size of my breasts at first being a D cup but as the grew the pain was too much.


----------



## Tania (Sep 23, 2009)

Ouch! I'm sorry you were in such pain, Tracii.  

FWIW, your boobs look great now!


----------



## Cors (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow Tracii you got say, at least C cups from hormones alone? So lucky! Most MtFs I know barely get Bs, even the ones who started hormones when they were verrrry young. Sorry to hear about the pain though, it is good that the implants are gone now. I know quite a few strippers and MtFs who have large implants, and almost half of them report some sort of problem (mostly scarring and migration) with theirs.  

I used to beg my parents for a breast reduction surgery since I developed DD+ cups at 11, but no surgeon wanted to do it until I turned 21. They are a G now, which isn't exactly comfortable on my smallish frame. They hurt like hell nearing my periods, but for the most part it is bearable since I started wearing my correct bra size (yay!) and I don't run that much anymore. I got a referral shortly after my birthday and am still on a verrrry long waiting list. Ideally I want perky A or B cups so I can go braless again. 

Other surgeries I dream about: double eyelid surgery, making my smaller eye look bigger, laser treatment to remove random scars and of course, butt implants.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wait butt implants.. I want that.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 24, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Wait butt implants.. I want that.



You need some?I have plenty LOL.
Yeah cors I am a "C" now maybe a little over and thats just fine with me.
I do know one MtF that has grown some huge bewbs and they look great on her.Odd how HRT effects people differently.
She is pretty skinny to me but has an awesome figure. 
I noticed a big change in my skin and hair first off then where the body fat was placed it all went to my hips and ass.Not complaining mind you.


----------



## Cors (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes please share the hips and ass! Curvy thighs too, mmm. 

It is amazing what hormones can do to the body...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2009)

Tracii said:


> You need some?I have plenty LOL.



Haha I'm jealous!!



Cors said:


> It is amazing what hormones can do to the body...



Okay hypothetically if a girl was to take more girly hormones, would her boobs grow?


----------



## Tracii (Sep 25, 2009)

OK cors here are a few booty shots I think my belly is catching up with my hips.LOL.Holy cow I'm getting so round in the middle.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Cors (Sep 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Okay hypothetically if a girl was to take more girly hormones, would her boobs grow?



That is a common side effect from birth control pills! 



Tracii said:


> OK cors here are a few booty shots I think my belly is catching up with my hips.LOL.Holy cow I'm getting so round in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute pics and booty, Tracii! I think the roundness in the middle is probably exaggerated by the pose.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 26, 2009)

Could be but I sure feel like a beach ball.LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OK cors here are a few booty shots I think my belly is catching up with my hips.LOL.Holy cow I'm getting so round in the middle.



Welcome to my world....you might get bigger boobs, too.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 27, 2009)

I sure wouldn't mind GEF they have gotten a little bigger lately so there is hope.


----------

